# seagates died :(



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

My seagate drives seemed to die yesterday during cdawall's and my bench session.

i smelled something burning and i assume it was my hdd's bc nothing else was effected.
The drives just do not spin.

one is a 750gb 7200.11
and the other is a 500gb 7200.12

I got online and the 500gb registers and lets me make an rma, the 750 does not.

I got online with there chat and they said it was an oem drive as in it came from a machine. i dont know wth they are talking about but what do i do?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 3, 2009)

Send the 750GB in the same box for RMA and see if they send you a new 750GB as well.

And don't buy Seagate again.  I'm sticking to WD.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

i like seagate though  this is the first time I have ever had a problem.

do you really suggest that?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 3, 2009)

Well if the drive's toast, I'd throw it in the same box and see what they do.

And with Seagate's whole firmware fiasco, I will never buy a Seagate drive again.  I had a 7200.11 750GB as well, and it worked fine for me, but it was way hotter than it should have been, and then their new drives had the firmware issue.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Well if the drive's toast, I'd throw it in the same box and see what they do.
> 
> And with Seagate's whole firmware fiasco, I will never buy a Seagate drive again.  I had a 7200.11 750GB as well, and it worked fine for me, but it was way hotter than it should have been, and then their new drives had the firmware issue.



 i wont buy wd. not happening. 3 drives died in 6 months


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 3, 2009)

Then maybe Samsung F1's?

And keep in mind, you just had 2 Seagates die in 6 seconds


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe a power surge knocked out the drives. Just saying. No way TWO drives could die that closely without some other factor.

But yea i would try sticking them in the same box.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Then maybe Samsung F1's?
> 
> And keep in mind, you just had 2 Seagates die in 6 seconds



lol, the only 2 out of like 10 i have



WhiteLotus said:


> Maybe a power surge knocked out the drives. Just saying. No way TWO drives could die that closely without some other factor.
> 
> But yea i would try sticking them in the same box.



will they just ship the 750 back?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

If both drives died at the same time, and they smelled burnt, then it isn't the drive's or Seagate's fault.  So all the trolls can leave now.

As for the RMA, where did the 750GB drive come from?

And I wish people would get over the damn firmware shit, all three of my 1.5TB drives were affected, and I'm not sore about it at all.  Flashed with the new BIOS and am a happy camper.  The majority of the problems were the user's fault, not Seagate.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> If both drives died at the same time, and they smelled burnt, then it isn't the drive's or Seagate's fault.  So all the trolls can leave now.
> 
> As for the RMA, where did the 750GB drive come from?



cdawall


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> cdawall



And where did he get it?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> And where did he get it?



I dont know. :/ 

if im screwed, just say it.

Now, i do have a 750 that i bought off egg for my server?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> I dont know. :/
> 
> if im screwed, just say it.
> 
> Now, i do have a 750 that i bought off egg for my server?



If it came in a Pre-Built computer, then you are screwed.  Unfortunately, the OEM that sold the machine is responsible for supporting the drive.  They are really good about tracking what serial numbers go where, and which ones are put in OEM machines specifically.

However, you can possible argue with Seagate, and try to use the invoice from newegg claiming you bought the drive outright from there.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 3, 2009)

I have had 1 Seagate die on me....
It was a Maxtor DiamondMax 160GB 8MB Cache SATAII.  I still have not RMA'd it even though the Warranty is about to run dry... 
Expiration 29-Nov-2010


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 3, 2009)

Huh? You said you had 1 Seagate die, then you said it was a Maxtor.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> If it came in a Pre-Built computer, then you are screwed.  Unfortunately, the OEM that sold the machine is responsible for supporting the drive.  They are really good about tracking what serial numbers go where, and which ones are put in OEM machines specifically.
> 
> However, you can possible argue with Seagate, and try to use the invoice from newegg claiming you bought the drive outright from there.



hmm, okay. well i'll try and use that to my advantage.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 3, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Huh? You said you had 1 Seagate die, then you said it was a Maxtor.



Yep.


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok, I'm still unclear as to what you meant. Is it a Seagate or Maxtor?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 3, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Ok, I'm still unclear as to what you meant. Is it a Seagate or Maxtor?



Seagate owns Maxtor


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 3, 2009)

Ah. I did not know that, thanks.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

submitted a request to RMA the drive.

Also sent a SS of the receipt off newegg showing i bought a 750


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

of the hundreds of Hdds I used I only had 1 fail (not good to mix up the 5 and 12V wire)

Make sure any Hdd has a fan cooling them


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 3, 2009)

My case acts as one giant heatsink.  The HDD cage is also designed for the same thing.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> My case acts as one giant heatsink.  The HDD cage is also designed for the same thing.



True but without a fan the case won't keep the HDD below its preffered operating temperature. I believe thats how my two F1's died.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

crud, the newegg drive is a 330 the dead drive is 630.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jul 3, 2009)

You were operating on an Apple case IC. Apple doesn't really make good cases for cooling at times. If anything you should make an attempt to invest in a new case if there are no fans in that thing to replace with faster ones. Operating temperature is what I see to be the culprit, just keep the new drives cool next time, and if not, time to pay a visit at The egg.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

i was on a pc in a encloser with a 80mm fan blowing on them. they were very cool.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

the Hdd was in a separate enclosure? what kind of enclosure?


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 3, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> True but without a fan the case won't keep the HDD below its preffered operating temperature. I believe thats how my two F1's died.



If the HDDs hit above 50C the mainboard's BIOS spins them down. ;-)


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> the Hdd was in a separate enclosure? what kind of enclosure?














thats what it was


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2009)

i feel bad for ya boss  i had a drive almost die on me this year lucky samsungs tend to give fair warning about bad sectors

the chances are it was 2 unlucky drives, the worse seagate could do is send one new one or repair and the other back


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/17-332-009-04.jpg
> 
> http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/17-332-009-02.jpg
> 
> thats what it was


Those suck (there is way too little airflow to keep the HDD cool)


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

thats what i was going to give you mark. lol. it seemed to work fine. like i said, i smelled something when i flipped on the psu, but i didn't see any. it looks like im sol on the drive.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

lol, it would take a bit of modding to be useable..

The rear fan looks cool but the prob is where does the air enter from? The slits in the front are way too small.

Sorry about the drives though.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hard drives running hot do not cause failure, in fact drives that run cooler tend to have a higher failure rate.


----------



## viczulis (Jul 3, 2009)

I just had a 1 TB seagate drive go out on me this pass weekend. 6 months old. I always used WD all these years. This the second time I went with seagate and both drives went out with in first year. WD all the way from now on.


----------



## wiak (Jul 3, 2009)

viczulis i went full circle, use to be a uber WD fan before, then i got seagate now i got wd, seagate and samsung hehe

what are you doing with your harddrives? using some chuck norris kicker on them?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Then maybe Samsung F1's?
> 
> And keep in mind, you just had 2 Seagates die in 6 seconds



own a samsung F1 1TB super fast cool and running strong


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Hard drives running hot do not cause failure, in fact drives that run cooler tend to have a higher failure rate.


I am sorry but if GOD himself said that I wouldnt believe him either.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Hard drives running hot do not cause failure, in fact drives that run cooler tend to have a higher failure rate.



Excessive heat causes failures as well. Above 40C starts another upward trend of higher failure rates. Temps 15C and below kill drives in heavy usage patterns. Letting them come up to operating temp tend to alleviate that. Any operation out of the manufacturer specified range results in a higher rate of failure, whether it's higher or lower temps.

Moot point tho, HDDs don't need much airflow to stay in operating temps. That enclosure should have been plenty in the cooling dept.

Either way, both going bad, and giving off a burning smell says that something else took them out, not that they died on their own. I'd be taking a close look at that enclosure/backplane, and the psu.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Excessive heat causes failures as well. Above 40C starts another upward trend of higher failure rates. Temps 15C and below kill drives in heavy usage patterns. Letting them come up to operating temp tend to alleviate that. Any operation out of the manufacturer specified range results in a higher rate of failure, whether it's higher or lower temps.
> 
> Moot point tho, HDDs don't need much airflow to stay in operating temps. That enclosure should have been plenty in the cooling dept.
> 
> Either way, both going bad, and giving off a burning smell says that something else took them out, not that they died on their own. I'd be taking a close look at that enclosure/backplane, and the psu.



agreed if resistors died and caused a flood than w/e you replace on that circuit depending on its tolerance will fail eventually


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am sorry but if GOD himself said that I wouldnt believe him either.



http://labs.google.com/papers/disk_failures.pdf

Read that, well over 100,000 drives in the study.  Drives running at 45C still have a lower failure rate than the drives running between 25-30C.  The trend doesn't start to go back up until past the 45C mark, and it ain't easy to get a drive over 45C(as evident by the fact that the number of drives in the study that were running over 50C is extremely small).

You can not believe it all you want, that doesn't make it any less true.



Wile E said:


> Excessive heat causes failures as well. Above 40C starts another upward trend of higher failure rates. Temps 15C and below kill drives in heavy usage patterns. Letting them come up to operating temp tend to alleviate that. Any operation out of the manufacturer specified range results in a higher rate of failure, whether it's higher or lower temps.
> 
> Moot point tho, HDDs don't need much airflow to stay in operating temps. That enclosure should have been plenty in the cooling dept.
> 
> Either way, both going bad, and giving off a burning smell says that something else took them out, not that they died on their own. I'd be taking a close look at that enclosure/backplane, and the psu.



And I agree with Wile E. I've already said that if both drives died at the same time, then something else is the problem.  Heat wouldn't kill both drives at the exact same time...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> http://labs.google.com/papers/disk_failures.pdf
> 
> Read that, well over 100,000 drives in the study.  Drives running at 45C still have a lower failure rate than the drives running between 25-30C.  The trend doesn't start to go back up until past the 45C mark, and it ain't easy to get a drive over 45C(as evident by the fact that the number of drives in the study that were running over 50C is extremely small).
> 
> ...


I did read it. (Actually, I keep a copy of it in my Docs folder. lol.) Reread my comments, nothing I said is untrue. I said _excessive_ heat.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I did read it. (Actually, I keep a copy of it in my Docs folder. lol.) Reread my comments, nothing I said is untrue. I said _excessive_ heat.



I wasn't arguing with you.  I re-arranged the post to make it a bit more clear...I need coffee!!!

I pretty much agreed with you entirely actually, the only difference was that I said the trend for failure doesn't start to go back up until 45C.  And even still, drives running at 20C(ambient for me) have a much higher failure rate than drive running at 50C.  Even drives running at 25C have higher failure rates than the drives at 50C.

The enclosure shouldn't have a problem keeping the drives under 45C(or 40C). So it brings us back to something else going wrong and frying the drives, not heat.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I wasn't arguing with you.  I re-arranged the post to make it a bit more clear...I need coffee!!!
> 
> I pretty much agreed with you entirely actually, the only difference was that I said the trend for failure doesn't start to go back up until 45C.  And even still, drives running at 20C(ambient for me) have a much higher failure rate than drive running at 50C.
> 
> The enclosure shouldn't have a problem keeping the drives under 45C(or 40C). So it brings us back to something else going wrong and frying the drives, not heat.



Ahh fair enough. I, too, need coffee. lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ahh fair enough. I, too, need coffee. lol.



 I got today off, so I'm getting a little bit of a late start.  Usually by now I'm already at the office with 2 cups on board...it is funny how the mind works(or doesn't) without coffee...


----------



## ShogoXT (Jul 3, 2009)

I never had issues with my 7200.11s. Had a 500GB for a very long time, then now a 1.5tb.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2009)

i personally blame the "clear liquid" we were using in the pot aaron must have drank to much of it


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 3, 2009)

if its HDD's go for Maxtor or Wester Digital they are the best


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2009)

TeachMe said:


> if its HDD's go for Maxtor or Wester Digital they are the best



maxtor is made by seagate in a seagate facility with seagate parts


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Hard drives running hot do not cause failure, in fact drives that run cooler tend to have a higher failure rate.



ya if they are outside their operational temperature bracket, its just like Humans and Vehicles, if temps are too cold they dont function properly.



TeachMe said:


> if its HDD's go for Maxtor or Wester Digital they are the best



Maxtor is not its own company anymore, they are owned by Seagate. I recall WD having only a 1 year warranty on their products and Seagate having 5 years.

it seems Seagate reduced theirs by 2 and WD increased by 4.

Im wary of WD due to replacing many in customer machines. I also noticed in the day they were slower overall than even the Hitachi that had less Cache.


----------



## TeachMe (Jul 3, 2009)

sorry my bad lol just got that news,


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Western Digital used to offer 1, 3, and 5 year warranties depending on the drive.

Seagate used to offer 5 years warranties on all drives.

Now Western Digital offers 3 and 5 year warranties depending on the drive, and Seagate offers 3 and 5 year warranties depending on the drive.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> http://labs.google.com/papers/disk_failures.pdf
> 
> R The trend doesn't start to go back up until past the 45C mark, and it ain't easy to get a drive over 45C(as evident by the fact that the number of drives in the study that were running over 50C is extremely small).
> 
> You can not believe it all you want, that doesn't make it any less true.


True by Google standards is not always true for the rest of us standards...

My Legos Hdd usually runs in the  mid 20C range. I put it into an enclosure similar to the one in question and within 10 min the temps rose to 39C (and all im doing is surfing)

Not many of us have climate controlled rooms for our comps like Google does..

My room temp is 68F (AC is on full blast) if the room temp was raised the temp of the Hdd would as well. 

Mounting a harddrive inside a case (which is full of much warmer air than ambient) would further raise the temps even more...

45C and above is easy for a Hdd drive to get to..

EDIT: ok its now 20min after I put the drive into the enclosure and I got 41C (remember this is in a cool room)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I would assume this data is found on the Seagate and WD Website?

I do notice that Samsung has the longest warranty 7 years

Hitachi does have quick drives, they turned around the Deskstar name, IBM was suffering due to Deathstar.

here is what happened to most IBM Deskstar HDs http://www.astro.ufl.edu/~ken/crash/index.html
that and then headcrashes.

I had a 80GB drive in 2001 that had problems, i wound up moving to an 80GB WD which seemed sluggish.



newtekie1 said:


> Western Digital used to offer 1, 3, and 5 year warranties depending on the drive.
> 
> Seagate used to offer 5 years warranties on all drives.
> 
> Now Western Digital offers 3 and 5 year warranties depending on the drive, and Seagate offers 3 and 5 year warranties depending on the drive.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> True by Google standards is not always true for the rest of us standards...
> 
> My Legos Hdd usually runs in the  mid 20C range. I put it into an enclosure similar to the one in question and within 10 min the temps rose to 39C (and all im doing is surfing)
> 
> ...



There are not "google standards" heat is heat, and failure is failure.

High heat doesn't kill drives, the numbers don't lie.  The cooler drives had higher failure rates.  And even in an enclosure with no airflow, 50C+ is unlikely for a drive.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> High heat doesn't kill drives,



good luck with that

my Hdd in the enclosure is up to 44C and ambient is only 72F
EDIT: now 46C and ambient is still 72F.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> good luck with that
> 
> my Hdd in the enclosure is up to 44C and ambient is only 72F
> EDIT: now 46C and ambient is still 72F.



I don't need luck, the numbers don't lie.  As Wile E said, excessive temperatures kill drives, but anything below 50C has no affect on failure rates. You don't need a huge amount of airflow, or in some situations any airflow, to keep a drive out of the "excessive" temperature range.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

So this thread has now turned into an argument about hdd temperatures, how seagate "had" a bad firmware and "how wd is SO much better" (sarcasm intended), see last time i check, I thought this thread was about me getting a 750gb hdd rma'd? 

please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> So this thread has now turned into an argument about hdd temperatures, how seagate "had" a bad firmware and "how wd is SO much better" (sarcasm intended), see last time i check, I thought this thread was about me getting a 750gb hdd rma'd?
> 
> please correct me if im wrong.



you are in fact wrong


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> So this thread has now turned into an argument about hdd temperatures, how seagate "had" a bad firmware and "how wd is SO much better" (sarcasm intended), see last time i check, I thought this thread was about me getting a 750gb hdd rma'd?
> 
> please correct me if im wrong.


there is no argument (Google thinks Heat=FTW!)

Seagate did have bad firmware

WD "IS" so much better

I thought this thread was to help you solve the prob... So if you get new Hdds and put them in the same enclosure and they go dead again we can deduce you didnt pay attention....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> there is no argument (some people think Heat=FTW!)



No, some people just disagree that heat=FTL.  And some of us certainly dis-agree that the enclosure caused the drives to overheat, and they failed because they were too hot.

I think it is more of a power issue than a heat issue, both drives wouldn't have died at the same time if it was just heat, as each drive would have handled the heat differently and for different amounts of time.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2009)

lol, alright.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

just to be clear both Hdds were inside the hot swap case?

If so have you tried using a different Hdd in it? Just in case it was heat a piece of electronics may have failed (as well as the rest connected to it)


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 3, 2009)

I'd think it was a power surge or something of that nature. I'd sure be freaked though that two died one after the other.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 4, 2009)

yes, used a ssd and a lappie drive.

I talked to our seagate rep at bestbuy and he's pissed that they wouldn't RMA my drive.

i think the ST750630 drives are from a oem as in gateway, hp, dell ect. and the 750630's are newegg, tigerdirect, ect


----------



## Wile E (Jul 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> there is no argument (Google thinks Heat=FTW!)
> 
> Seagate did have bad firmware
> 
> ...


Mark, you aren't comprehending this properly, *excessive* heat kills drives, not just regular high heat. As in _over_heating, not running hot. Up to about 45C, there is little difference in life span, and certainly is not enough for sudden death. 

And the bigger point you are missing is, he smelled burning, and then both drives quit at the same time. That right there throws the overheating theory out the window. It was an electrical event of some sort.

The last HDD I killed from heat, I put in a fanless enclosure, and it didn't fail until I hammered it for 4 hours at 65C. I put a 40mm 5cfm fan in that enclosure, and never had another heat related death occur, as subsequent drives haven't gotten above 50C in that enclosure. The 80mm fan in his enclosure is more than enough to get the job done.

The short version is, the nature and timing of his failures, rules out overheating, regardless on anyone's opinion on the effects of heat on hard drives.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 4, 2009)

I get that...I put my drive into an enclosure yesterday and took it out last night when it finally hit 53C.
That was external with the benefit of having the ambient temp in the low to mid 70F range. Now imagine that Hard drive mounted into a case crammed with wires (where the inside temp can be in the 90s (F))stuffed into a cabinet/desk somewhere. So when someone says



newtekie1 said:


> Hard drives running hot do not cause failure,


Some may see that and think there is no reason to keep their drives from frying...

It is LIKELY that many Hdds are running at that level (50-60).

And having 2 drives fail at the same time  by heat directly is unlikely, but if there was an electronics failure of the enclosure or an electronics failure on 1 of the drives (possibly caused by excess heat) its conceivable that it took out the other one as well. 

When there is a prob its best to eliminate as many causes as you can.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.silentpcreview.com/forum...ghlight=&sid=5b6d7e6070a0951e5b4e21af4d6cfa32

ugh you quoted me. i'm now on the wall of shame.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 4, 2009)

how can bringing enjoyment (as well as good info) to others be equated with shame?..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I get that...I put my drive into an enclosure yesterday and took it out last night when it finally hit 53C.
> That was external with the benefit of having the ambient temp in the low to mid 70F range. Now imagine that Hard drive mounted into a case crammed with wires (where the inside temp can be in the 90s (F))stuffed into a cabinet/desk somewhere. So when someone says
> 
> 
> ...


Heat doesn't cause an electronics failure unless the drive was damn near on fire.

And whether you like it or not Mark, Google has collected a hell of a lot more info on this than all of us put together. If they say operating temps in the 45-55 range don't kill drives, they have data from thousands of dead drives to prove it. It wasn't an empty statement, but one verified thru facts.

And there's no way those drives overheated in that enclosure anyway, so long as the fan was working. It takes very little airflow to keep a drive in operating temps.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 7, 2009)

seagate refuses to rma it. ugh.

guess im buying a new 750

or maybe i'll get another ssd and use the 500gb as data storage


----------



## mudkip (Jul 7, 2009)

I also had a Seagate 250GB died after a year or so...

bad BAD quality products


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I also had a Seagate 250GB died after a year or so...
> 
> bad BAD quality products



how many died? one!? 

I cant stand people who hate a product they never have tried or had one bad experience with.

Im not saying this is or that is you, but it happens day after day.

i've had great results from seagate, this is my one time that i haven't. i will keep buying them anyway.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Heat doesn't cause an electronics failure unless the drive was damn near on fire.
> 
> And whether you like it or not Mark, Google has collected a hell of a lot more info on this than all of us put together. If they say operating temps in the 45-55 range don't kill drives, they have data from thousands of dead drives to prove it. It wasn't an empty statement, but one verified thru facts.
> 
> And there's no way those drives overheated in that enclosure anyway, so long as the fan was working. It takes very little airflow to keep a drive in operating temps.



My 11 500GB 7200.11s are running a nice and "warm" temp..
Fahrenheit 
97.9, 98.3, 98.7, 96.3, 94.1, 94.8, 95.6, 95.1, 94.8, 84.1, 84.8
The last 2 are idle 99% of the time unless one of the other drives fails... the others are in a RAID6 array with 1x 120mm fan blowing "cool" air on them. I was a lucky turd and got a 10yr warranty on them all.  So far I have had 4 die around the temps listed.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 7, 2009)

Then there's no way your failures were heat related, as the highest temp you have listed is 36.6C. Right in the prime operating range of the hard drive.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2009)

im going to say this, the Powersupply probably had its hand in killing those drives, i wouldnt be surprised if your Optical drives, videocard, even motherboard wind up going bad because of that PSU.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I also had a Seagate 250GB died after a year or so...
> 
> bad BAD quality products



And I had a Western Digital RAID Edition, which is supposed to have their longest MTBF rate out of any drive die after ~6 months.  It doesn't stop me from buying Western Digital drives.  And I certainly don't consider their products bad quality wise.  Shit happens, nothing is perfect.


----------

